# Is this a good value bandsaw (Craftsman)?



## jimleigh1313 (Oct 21, 2011)

http://nashville.craigslist.org/tls/2676820471.html
"for sale a 12" craftsman stand up bandsaw does need a saw blade other than that it is in perfect working order stands about 4.5 feet tall"



















My first post!

I'm just getting in to woodworking, but I want good quality, mostly used, equipment due to budget constraints. Is this bandsaw listed in my local craigslist a good value? I think it needs an 80" blade which looks pretty inexpensive. I want a general purpose saw that can do most things that I could ask of it. Its a Craftsman Band Saw/Sander. The model # is 11324201, but I can't find anything on the web except parts ordering. Probably won't be using the 'sander' part because Sears no longer sells the 80" sanding strips. Thanks guys!

- Jim


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

I bought this same saw in 1988…the original bulb still works! Nuff said! By the way, you'll want to invest in good quality blades and, if you intend to cut 6" (or greater) thick pieces without blade drift, recommend 3 or 4 TPI 3/8" blades with a good tension on the blade! You can get said blades from your local WoodCraft.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I avoid craftsman tools but it's almost impossible to get a working band saw for $75.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I see those same bandsaws on the Nashville CL all the time. Usually about $75 to $100. They must have made a bunch of them.

I think you can get a Wood Slicer 1/2" re-saw blade to fit that saw from Highland Woodworking. They make one for my little 10" Rikon and it's great.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

You might hold out for a better deal, I found a 14" HF Central MAchinery w/ 4 New(Still Shrinkwrapped)blades for $165, Didn't even look like they used the saw.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I see these on our local CL quite often … sometimes as low as $50. I looked at one a few years ago before I bought my Jet … the guy was a deer hunter and had been using to cut meat! And, NO, I didn't buy it.

-Gerry


----------



## jimleigh1313 (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for the replies so far guys! Another question I thought of…Are there any features or conveniences that would come standard on a newer saw that wouldn't necessarily be on a saw such as the one shown above? (20 years or so)


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

A saw with a tension release lever should be high on the list. I retro'd my saw with a Carter and it is a God-send when changing blades.

I would also look for a 1hp or greater motor, and the ability to install a riser bock to increase cutting capacity.

Mobile bases are nice … I bought a Jet 708115K JWBS-14CS. I like the closed stand (I put it on a Shop Fox mobile base and put a plywood floor in it for blade an accessory storage).

-Gerry


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Also … regardless of which saw you buy, outfit it with quality blades.

You'd be surprised how much of a difference a decent blade can make, even when you have a lower quality saw.

I had a Craftsman before the Jet landed, and had all kinds of problems with it until I started using better quality blades. The guy I sold it to busted the 1/4" blade trying to cut a board with a nail in it, so he bought one of the blades off the rack at Menards … had a hell of time getting it to track.

For re-sawing, I am a Highland WoodSlicer fan. For general cutting, I like Carter AccuRight blades. They cost a bit more than the ones you pick up at the BORG, but the performance improvement (IMHO) is worth it.

-Gerry


----------



## rsharp (May 6, 2008)

Jim,

I bought this machine, used. I replaced the tires and blade guide bearings, and unhooked the sanding pulley. It has served me well and is perfect for the weekend warrior.

Like a1Jim, I try to avoid Craftsman. But this product at that price seems a fair deal to me. In short, if I had the choice to do it again, I would.

Hope my opinion is helpful!


----------

